# Google- Food Patch Testing: Relief for Irritable Bowel Syndrome - PRWeb - PR Web (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Food Patch Testing: Relief for Irritable Bowel Syndrome - PRWeb*
*PR Web (press release)*
The *IBS* Centers for Advanced Food Allergy Testing announce a major advance in the evaluation and treatment of *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*. Their groundbreaking medical study in the Journal of the American Academy of Dermatology reports the new use of *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

